# Mini Skid Steer worth a darn w/ stump grinder attachment?



## mountainman1888 (Jan 19, 2015)

What do you guys think? I like the idea of a mini-skid, so I can get through fence gates etc, but don't know if they have enough hyd flow left over to do the job. I like the lighter weight for a smaller trailer too. Also, how long does it take to switch attachments back to the bucket to remove the grindings? Thanks


----------



## FayettesFinest (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know much about the mini skids, but maybe look into a Steiner. I think that's how it spelled. They make all kinds of attachments for them. I know a few people that have them and they all love them. Only downside is that they only lift about 2ft high, so if you'd want to load the grindings into a dump truck, you might have to go another route. The machines themselves are ideally sized, nimble and go like hell


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 20, 2015)

1. Underpowered as a rule of thumb.
2. Hard to see what you are grinding from the operator's position.
3. Not properly balanced, as too much weight is usually on the rear of the machine, with no way to transfer it up front to the cutting wheel. 
4. Just awkward to position properly and operate in general
I rented a toro miniskid with a grinder one time. It was terrible waste of time and money.
Jeff


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 21, 2015)

I think they are too expensive, and each attachment is ridiculous. Plus hard to resell for the price you would need to get. You can buy a small portable grinder and a shovel and wheel barrow pretty cheap for the hard to get to stumps. Use a real stump grinder for everything else.


----------



## stonny9 (Jan 25, 2015)

I am also interested in possibly getting a used Boxer 320 and a stump grinder attachment. Cant seem to find what attachment would fit although I know you can get adapter plates for different brands. I would like a pivoting grinder head.


----------



## climbhightree (Feb 3, 2015)

The stump grinder I've been looking at for my mini is the Stumper 220. They seem to work fairly well. 


I have a large grinder (Vermeer sc60tx), but sometimes it isn't worth loading.


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 3, 2015)

That would be painful to watch on a 30 inch stump.


----------



## climbhightree (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree...on a 20 inch and up, I would use my 60 hp grinder. 

I'd only use the summer 220 on the small single stump jobs.


----------



## bigremovals (Feb 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> That would be painful to watch on a 30 inch stump.


that would be painful to watch on a small pine stump lol way under powered and slow


----------



## climbhightree (Feb 3, 2015)

I just watched the video I posted...that was painful. There are other ones I've seen that were better examples of how it worked


----------



## climbhightree (Feb 3, 2015)

These are the type of stumps I would do with it...just a little to big to pull out, but hardly worth getting the big grinder for. 



Especially if in back yard.


----------



## GIZROID (Feb 12, 2015)

Do any of you actually own a Stumper 220? I do and it is awesome for what it is and the price . It uses 11 identical teeth that you can buy for $7.35 ea. or $4.40 retipped. I ground a 4' Cherry stump including roots deep enough to replant another tree in 1 hr. and 5 min. I made $200 for the stump. It took me 5 min. to rake up and blow the perimeter. The machine is low rpm and high torque so there is not much of a debris filed. I hired a guy to grind a large poplar stump with his 70hp Carlton. It took him 20 min. to grind the stump and took me 1.5 hrs. to clean up the debris that ended up in the neighbors yard and on the homeowners roof. Never again. The grinder only costs $4600 and it stays on my equipment trailer so it is always at the jobsite. I use it with my Boxer 532 which will fit through a 36" gate which allows me to grind stumps that others can't access. You can also grind right up against a sidewalk due to the wheel position. Visibility is great. I ground a stump for a friend of mine and he now wants one to replace his Rayco 1625.


----------

